# Anyone running 35" tires on Superduty



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I am curious if 315 75 16's will rub on my 2000 F350...the front does have an extra leaf spring which picked it up 1.5". I am running 33's on it now with no issues.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

If you have the front up a little higher, like you said, and with the stock rims you shouldnt have a problem. Im running 315/70's on my dodge w/o a leveling kit and they clear.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm running 35" tires on 18" wheels with a 2-1/2" leveling kit no problems


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> i'm running 35" tires on 18" wheels with a 2-1/2" leveling kit no problems


What year and make is your truck?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

You will rub at full lock, depending on width. Height isn't the problem. It will hit the leaf springs with a 35" That being said, I run a 37" as a daily driver and rub when full lock/turn or when going over a bump/incline at a turn. Its do-able and will depend a lot on the backspacing on your wheels.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

SaltyTX said:


> You will rub at full lock, depending on width. Height isn't the problem. It will hit the leaf springs with a 35" That being said, I run a 37" as a daily driver and rub when full lock/turn or when going over a bump/incline at a turn. Its do-able and will depend a lot on the backspacing on your wheels.


I am wanting to put them on stock wheels. Right now the 33's have a couple inches clearance at the springs.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Guy at work is running 325 Terra grappler's 06 diesel. He said they rub a little when backing up.'
I ran 305's goodyear on my 99 with no rubbing.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Check them for clearence under compression on the front end if you go to large


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

My 315s rub with a 4" Rancho lift when turning into a driveway


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

KID CREOLE said:


> My 315s rub with a 4" Rancho lift when turning into a driveway


What year and make is your truck?


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

For the longest time I ran 35s BF KM2s on my 2004 F250. I used my factory 16" rims and the only place my tires ever rubbed was the inside fender well. So I drilled 2 small holes in the hard plastic wells and used stainless wire to pull back the plastic and I never had a problem after that. And I was completly stock FX4 suspension.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

1976Bronc said:


> For the longest time I ran 35s BF KM2s on my 2004 F250. I used my factory 16" rims and the only place my tires ever rubbed was the inside fender well. So I drilled 2 small holes in the hard plastic wells and used stainless wire to pull back the plastic and I never had a problem after that. And I was completly stock FX4 suspension.


Did it have front leaf springs or coil springs? I think the change to coils was in 2005, but you might have had a late 2004 that had them.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

A buddy of mine was running Nitto 35's on factoiry rims with a 4" Rancho lift on an 03' (springs) F250, they rubbed when making sharp turns and when backing and turning. He recently went to after market rims with (not sure of the specifics) and it eliminated the rubbing problem, still running 35's. FYI- I run an 05' F350 with a 2.5" leveling kit and factory rims and 35 BFG A/T's with no rubbing.


----------

